# Afghan war vets reject Anders' apology



## ProudNewfoundlander (3 Mar 2012)

http://www.canada.com/news/Afghan+vets+reject+Anders+apology/6243972/story.html



> Calgary Conservative MP Rob Anders has apologized for describing two Afghan war veterans, who volunteer their time to help homeless former soldiers, as "NDP hacks" and supporters of Russian strongman Vladimir Putin.
> 
> Anders made the comments about Jim Lowther and David MacLeod, both former members of the Canadian Forces.
> 
> ...


----------



## Redeye (4 Mar 2012)

Rookie Green said:
			
		

> I'm not too familiar with the situation... but you'd think that he'd actually contact the people he was apologizing to. That's what irked me (Claims of "NDP hacks" and that sort of crazy stuff aside.)



I love those fake, insincere apologies. "I will continue to work to work on behalf of veterans..." while apologizing for the fact that he failed to do just that is pretty much priceless.


----------



## ProudNewfoundlander (4 Mar 2012)

The guy has a lot of detractors, and has for some time. Even the majority of conservatives don't like him; In fact his riding association tried to oust him not to long ago.

To me though he just represents a type of politics I don't like. Like, seriously, before his entry into Canadian politics he worked as a professional heckler for the Republican party in the states


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Mar 2012)

Some tidbits from the House of Commons yesterday on this one:


> *Mr. Sean Casey (Charlottetown, Lib.): * Mr. Speaker, the chief government whip is no doubt aware of the reports last week where the member for Calgary West fell asleep in a parliamentary committee during a presentation on veterans homelessness. The member subsequently denied this and launched, and this may sound familiar, an unsubstantiated smear campaign against the veterans group that went public with it.
> 
> These veterans are angry and offended. They are ready to sue him and are seeking his removal from the committee. Will the chief government whip respect the wishes of the veterans and remove the member?
> 
> ...


----------



## Remius (6 Mar 2012)

Get the guy off that comitee.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 Mar 2012)

Latest apology, in person in the House yesterday:


> Mr. Speaker, I rise today to express my sincere apology for my comments with respect to Mr. Lowther and Mr. David MacLeod.
> 
> Further, I want to apologize for any offence my comments may have caused veterans or anyone else. I have, and continue to have, enormous respect for the men and women who have sacrificed in the service of our country. I recognize the democracy we have today is, in large part, attributable to them.


----------



## Nemo888 (7 Mar 2012)

Really, calling them _*Commies*_? Thank God we have this guy to protect us from the red commie horde. WTF is this 1977?  I hate this ******* already.

Rob Anders, supporting vets who become homeless does not make you a commie asshole.


----------



## medicineman (7 Mar 2012)

Sounds like someone needs to spike his water jug with Jolt or Red Bull...and also book him for a cephaloproctectomy.

MM


----------



## Staff Weenie (7 Mar 2012)

Medicineman - we both know that the success rate for reversing Cranial-Rectal Inversion of this severity is very low.


----------



## medicineman (7 Mar 2012)

Don't I know it - I wrote the original paper for the NEJM about it.  Mind you, I was using mainly military folks as my database...this guy is worse than some of the worst good idea fairies I've ever encountered.  But hey - you have to at least offer him the procedure like any patient and then risk stratify.  To be honest, even if it wasn't successful, I doubt many folks would miss his snoring in The House...

MM


----------



## Staff Weenie (7 Mar 2012)

We may also be seeing the common comorbidity of oral-plantar fusion. It adds a degree of complexity, but can be treated through humility, honesty, and a heartfelt apology.


----------



## GAP (7 Mar 2012)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> We may also be seeing the common comorbidity of oral-plantar fusion. It adds a degree of complexity, but can be treated through humility, honesty, and a heartfelt apology, along with a swift kick in the butt.



TFTFY


----------



## armyvern (7 Mar 2012)

Crantor said:
			
		

> Get the guy off that comitee.



I agree completely. Apologies (after the fact) are _nice_ and all, but when the attitude that caused the comments in the first place is even existent --- it's high time to go. That kind of attitude has no place within a committee that is supposed to be looking out for the best interests of those whom he professes are "commies".

What a freakin' dinosaur.


----------



## medicineman (8 Mar 2012)

Staff Weenie said:
			
		

> We may also be seeing the common comorbidity of oral-plantar fusion. It adds a degree of complexity, but can be treated through humility, honesty, and a heartfelt apology.



Usually best treated with 0-0 running nylon suture through both lips - keeps the feet out in the first place (I know...I sometimes need it).


----------



## Danjanou (8 Mar 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Usually best treated with 0-0 running nylon suture through both lips without anaesthetic as he's asleep anyway



TFTFY


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Mar 2012)

If I was a politician on a board where Canadian vets are speaking well of kommrade Putin....I would go nuts trying to improve benefits to our vets....or fall asleep only to wake up and call them commie NDP hacks.

Either or.


----------



## dogger1936 (8 Mar 2012)

What happened to The Harpers Government veterans bill of rights?

Canadian veterans, who have committed their lives and "service" for the freedoms Canadians enjoy today are special citizens. They deserve recognition, benefits and services to maintain an appropriate quality of life during all stages of their lives. Their special status should be recognized in all jurisdictions, federal, provincial and municipal.
Veterans have a right to be treated with courtesy, with respect and in a timely fashion in all their contacts with Veterans Affairs Canada at all levels of the Department. This respect, courtesy and timeliness of service must also be demonstrated to their families and dependants.
Veterans have a right to be fully informed of all programs and benefits to which they are eligible. In that respect, Veterans Affairs Canada has a responsibility to inform not only their current clients; it also has a responsibility to reach out in providing information to potential clients.
Veterans have a right to be provided with equal benefits in any part of the country in which they or their dependants reside. Geographical location should not determine the quality or level of service provided. Confidentiality of information must be preserved.
Veterans have a right to receive fair and equal treatment, irrespective of rank, position, or status. They should be treated with tact, comprehension and understanding. They should be involved in the decisions affecting their care and the formulation of programs and benefits.
Veterans have a right to receive referral and representational assistance in presenting their claims for benefits and services in the official language of their choice. This assistance should be broad based, and should not be restricted to governmental agencies.[12]


----------



## ModlrMike (8 Mar 2012)

It's been recognized for a while that Mr Anders needs to be replaced in his riding. I understand from other sources that Mr Anders' riding committee has tried to replace him, but apparently he has a sufficient number of members in his pocket, so no joy there.


----------



## Pieman (8 Mar 2012)

After Anders compared Nelson to a terrorist, he has had a growing hate club in the riding:

http://www.voteoutanders.com/

From my understanding, Anders, Harper, and Stockwell all attended the University of Calgary together. Harper keeps protecting Anders for some reason. Some say it is because he is a good election tactician. Others say it is because he has dirt on Harper. That's just coffee shop gossip though.


----------



## ProudNewfoundlander (12 Mar 2012)

Anders and Harper also go back in the National Citizens Coalition


----------



## ModlrMike (12 Mar 2012)

Pieman said:
			
		

> Harper keeps protecting Anders for some reason. Some say it is because he is a good election tactician. Others say it is because he has dirt on Harper. That's just coffee shop gossip though.



Perhaps, more likely he needs to keep Anders to maintain the Reform members support. Many of the AB backbenchers are die hard Reformers who will need to be edged out eventually. This process takes time. It will be interesting to see what happens at the next nomination session.


----------



## GAP (28 Mar 2012)

Tory MP Rob Anders removed from Commons committee
Published On Wed Mar 28 2012
Article Link

OTTAWA—A Conservative MP accused of falling asleep during a presentation by homeless veterans has been removed from the House of Commons committee where he allegedly took his nap.

Rob Anders was quietly shuffled Wednesday from the Commons veterans affairs committee.

He was reassigned to the Joint Senate-House scrutiny of regulations committee.

Anders swapped committee duties with a fellow Tory caucus member, Corneliu Chisu.

Conservative MP Joe Preston, who chairs the procedure and House affairs committee, tabled a report in Parliament that received the necessary approval required for the switch of committee assignments.

Earlier this month, media reports said members of a group representing homeless veterans saw Anders fall asleep during their presentation to the committee.

Anders denied he fell asleep, and one report quoted him as firing back at one of his accusers by suggesting he had ties to the New Democrats.

Anders apologized for the comment in a statement that was released by the Prime Minister’s Office.

Anders was also apparently caught falling asleep in the House of Commons last year, a moment captured on camera. The subsequent YouTube video was widely viewed.
end


----------



## jollyjacktar (28 Mar 2012)

GAP said:
			
		

> Tory MP Rob Anders removed from Commons committee
> Published On Wed Mar 28 2012
> Article Link
> 
> ...


Good to hear.  He does not deserve the seat.  Bravo to whomever grew some and did the right thing.


----------



## Bigmac (29 Mar 2012)

Genie: "I will grant you one wish, what will it be?"
Veteran: " Is Rob Anders still on the Veterans Committee?"
Genie: " No, he was removed yesterday."
Veteran: " Then I'll have a coke!"
 :facepalm:


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 May 2014)

Bumped to show how the wheel sometimes comes _aaaaaaall_ the way back around ....


> Dartmouth-based Veterans Emergency Transition Services (VETS) Canada has been awarded a three-year contract to provide 24-hour emergency counselling to homeless veterans and veterans in crisis across Canada.
> 
> The contract was awarded Friday and requires VETS Canada to provide immediate telephone, online, and in-person assistance.
> 
> ...


More on the contract here, or in the attached in case the link doesn't work for you.


----------

